# Washington DC recs



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

If there is one place in DC not to miss, what would you say?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Two places I like: Jaleo during Sangria Hour and DGS Deli in DupontCircle.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thx!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Jack Rose Dining Saloon. Don't know anything about the food, if they even offer food, but they have the largest selection of whiskey in this hemisphere-over 1800 different bottlings. I'm a huge bourbon fan and this is on my bucket list.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent, thanks Pete


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

Drinks - Maxwell Park or Columbia Room

Fancy/Expensive - Masseria is at the top of our list but we haven't been yet, my parents thought it was excellent

Romantic - the patio at Iron Gate under the wisteria - they're really short staffed right now though, so not sure if that is affecting food/service

Off the beaten path - Inferno Pizzeria in Gaithersburg or Royal Nepal in Alexandria (easily the best meal I've had going out this year, awesome combo of fantastic food and service) 

Cheap breakfast or lunch and authentic non-touristy DC atmosphere - Highlands - esp. the shrimp and grits


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thx!


----------

